# Heads up to check yours so you are aware



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Bolero 680fb but may effect others

We had our satellite dish transfered from the Hymer to The Bolero.

All was well untill we drove off and the dish was still in the upright position 8O. 

The reason it happens is that I used to turn off the control panel before we left the pitch. I did that because the van used to go straight to storage on the way home and if left on, then it drained the battery.

If you leave the panel switched on then there is no problem as the safety device does it's job (Dish comes down when ignition switch turned) As we have the solar panel I now leave panel on all the time.

So just a heads up to check yours and be wary.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ever thought of walking round the 'van for a quick visual check before driving off?


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Its the way its been installed Steve,as far as I am aware even if the control panel is off then it should get a "signal & supply" from the engine to lower the dish.
Who transferred it,the problem may be of their making.
Let us know.
Gary


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

sersol said:


> Its the way its been installed Steve,as far as I am aware even if the control panel is off then it should get a "signal & supply" from the engine to lower the dish.
> Who transferred it,the problem may be of their making.
> Let us know.
> Gary


Hi Gary,

It has been checked and wired correctly, 
If the panel is turned off then safety feature does not work.
It was not the fitters fault

Steve


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello

Can you switch off the sat panel without the dish retracting and parking itself, whenever I switch of my panel the dish comes down and parks in the transit position.
I'm just curious as i didn't know the dish could stay up with the system off?

Cheers. Bill.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Avante524 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you switch off the sat panel without the dish retracting and parking itself, whenever I switch of my panel the dish comes down and parks in the transit position.
> I'm just curious as i didn't know the dish could stay up with the system off?
> ...


Bill
It is not the sat panel or dish

It is the main Motorhome panel, if you turn that off.

Steve


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi What kind of dish do you have?I know the oyster can be wired to close down when the control panel is switched off, and also if the control panel is left on it will automatically close when you switch on the ignition of the of the vehicle to prevent what has happened to you
Bri


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve,
I have emailed you also,

We supply three connections for the provision of a satellite dish, a +ve, -ve (switched 12V from the fusebox) and a D+ engine run signal, from the Fiat Cab, via the fusebox.

The +ve & -ve, depending on the dish, can be used to raise and lower the
dish, and the D+ signal can be used to inform the dish that the engine is
running. The D+ signal also carries 12V (+ve) at 0.5A, and is there primarily to signal the dish to lower, this is however dependent on how the dish is configured.

If the dish is not able to use the 12V from the D+ signal, then it will need a +ve feed from the fusebox, and therefore, the control panel must be on.

In your case, the engineer tried to take a 12V feed from the fridge feed as we suspected the motor required more than 0.5A (the fridge feed is able to supply 15A). However, when doing this, the dish would still not retract, indicating it is something to do with the configuration of the dish not the Motorhome causing the issue.

We have spoken to Amy when your van is due back in July we will check the D+ signal and see if we can understand the cause of the issue.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Andy,

Thank you very much for clarifying the situation. So it is probably the dish configuration that is the problem.

Thank you also for looking into it further when the Motorhome is at Swift.

Well yet again Swift to the rescue and Swift about it as well.

Keep up the good work as we do appreciate it.

Steve


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Steve

i'm going to give that a try and see what happens!!

cheers. Bill.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

SandJ said:


> sersol said:
> 
> 
> > Its the way its been installed Steve,as far as I am aware even if the control panel is off then it should get a "signal & supply" from the engine to lower the dish.
> ...


Time for a new one then Steve............... :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Satellite*

Hi

My satellite dish lowers itself when the ignition is started, irrespective of whether I switch off the main habition control panel or not.

R


----------

